

Wanted: C++ Hacker to Design Petabyte System to Map the Human Connectome @ MIT - espeed
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/sof/2243837499.html?

======
espeed
That's a cool gig! It's mapping the brain's connectome -- similar to mapping
the human genome (see Sebastian Seung's talk "I Am My Connectome" -
<http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/sebastian_seung.html>).

